# CSV application



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everybody

Tomorrow wife and I are off to Pretoria VFS to submit application for CSV. 

We have the following:
Receipt for processing - fee was R2870
A notice on IoDSA position on Critical Skills Visa requirements 
Appointment letter
Application for change of conditions on existing visa
Extract from government gazette 37716
Copy of passport
Copy of permit
Medical certificate BI-811
Radiology report BI-806
Foreign police clearance
SA police clearance
Contract from employer
Motivation from employer
Undertaking by employer to inform DHA should employee resign
Undertaking from employer to ensure passport is current
Confirmation from employer that repatriation fee will be paid by them if required
CIPC confirmation of employer
Qualification obtained recognised by SAQA

I noticed that on the DHA site it mentions that if the applicant is married they need marriage certificate etc but immigration agent confirms this is not necessary as it does not relate to a spouse permit (?)

Secondly the government gazette clearly states that there are additional required documents applicable to the type of skill my wife has, again the agent says not necessary.

I think to be on the safe side I will take everything with just in case, will be sure to post updates here.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

So after our visit to VFS I would suggest you do your own research as our agent did not tell us to take the SAQA certificate with (I only had the original to provide when asked) and SAQA says they do not provide duplicates of certificates so we will have to be happy with an online version which may not be acceptable to future employers. I doubt we will ever get the original back from DHA.

So much red tape I am surprised people do not give up easily.

Go through all the requirements yourself and make sure you bring along all paperwork. VFS does a quality check first then you join the line for submissions, and then biometrics. You then get a ref number to use if you want to track your application.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone know what this means? This is the status of the csv application.

Adjudicated application for ____ has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 20 Nov 2015 and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection.


----------



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

It simply means the *outcome* of your application will be ready for collection at the vfs centre at which you submitted your application in a day or 2-the status will then change to-Your Outcome for application reference number:- xxxxxxxxxx has been received at Visa & Permit Facilitation Centre on: xx/11/2015 tt:tt and is ready for collection.

Good Luck


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

so application has been rejected as it appears the "duties in wife's contract do not correspond with the nature of the business where she works". Am at my wit's end. So we will be paying the lawyer again this time to lodge an appeal. If that doesnt work we will go the spouse route. Total paid so far - well over R6000


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

dave_c said:


> so application has been rejected as it appears the "duties in wife's contract do not correspond with the nature of the business where she works". Am at my wit's end. So we will be paying the lawyer again this time to lodge an appeal. If that doesnt work we will go the spouse route. Total paid so far - well over R6000


Spouse option might be the best, Dave - I've heard appeals take forever. My fiance also won't be able to renew his 1 year critical skills visa, as the engineering council won't register him (apparently certain European degrees are no good in this country). So spousal visa it will have to be.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks Klipspringer.

I am going to VFS on 8 December with the appeal for CSV (appointment made). If I do not hear anything from them by end January 2016 we are going to apply for spouse permit. Am going to start getting all documents in order again (police clearance etc)


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

So we submitted the appeal along with a letter from the lawyer advising Home Affairs what they did and did not do... Honestly I do not know whether DHA will accept this and issue the permit after having declined it for such a strange reason (job offer does not fit the role of the position listed in their skill shortage).

What next? Do we wait for 16 February 2016 and if by then we do not have an answer can we apply for some sort of temporary permit for the wife in case the csv is declined again? Current permit expires 16 April 2016. Obviously we do not want her to overstay and then be declared undesirable. We have been married for 1 year and together for 3 altogether, not sure if this is an avenue we can explore. Does anyone have any advice?

We started this process in early October thinking this would give ample time to do everything but is becoming a tiresome process.

PS. VFS have posters on the wall warning if vulgar language is used they may refuse to assist you. Wonder what happened... The guy who helped us acts as if he got his PR skills at DHA, very rude young man with a massive chip on his shoulder. I pity the foreigners who get treated like this, really if you are an agent for DHA then act professionally. 

Note: When you join the second Q (submissions) be sure to sit next to the person who was before you at submissions or you will sit there forever as your number will not come up again (this was at the offices in PTA). They shout NEXT! so you need to remember which order the line is going. Also note for some reason they ask for copies of the original documents you submitted the first time and you will do biometrics again (do these get deleted when an application is declined?). The security at the front door also seems to be moonlighting as a VFS agent since he was asking for documents too.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Are we paying extra money to be treated like dirt again? 

I paid for premium services the last time and the woman that was in the office had this chip on her shoulder too. And I noticed that the security officer were asking to see documents too even if he looked like he could not read and speak english. That was in CPT


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Unfortunately they have stumbled upon a get rich quick scheme so yes they will be taking advantage of every little flaw in your application. 

The immigration agent told us that out of 21 applications done only 6 were approved the first time, the rest went through the appeal process and only about half were successful so far, the others still pending.


----------



## lnmartijob (Jan 4, 2018)

*CSV Application.*

Good day,
I am Cuban citizen and in Havana we do not have VFS.Global office, where may I summit the application for CSV, in ZA Embassy??
Can I summit the application without job offer?
I am in possession of SAQA and ECSA registration.

Thank you,
LNMarti


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Maybe join the South African Visa Forum on facebook, they may be able to assist


----------

